# Spnish Primera Liga 31 Jan - 01 Feb



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Definetely hard matches.
I would say Atletico Madrid is good but Valladolid should gets some points soon so im not sure and Atletico are not best form right now so i will miss that.
I hope Espanyol will play good and not lose cuz i like the team.
My favourites Barcelona no bet too but i hope they got 3 pts.
And the one if u have money u can try Almeria not to lose - nice team and Valencia are weak right now.Or Almeria to score.Or over0.5 for first half on life and other such thing.

And dont forget to try tonight Palmeiras to lose or draw tonight - for draw its like 5 and even bigger odd and to lose is about 10-11 shouldnt be missed.


----------



## danyy (Jan 29, 2009)

Today there is Copa del Rey.
I'm gonna bet Sevilla to win.


----------

